# Handel, G. F. - HWV 435 Chaconne in G major on classical guitar



## Marko1976 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi...

There is my arrangement which I want to share with you - it is really a very rare piece to play on solo classical guitar... Handel's Chaconne:






Thanx for watch and possible comments... Marko


----------

